# Sửa ngay những thói quen tưởng vô hại nhưng lại âm thầm tàn phá hàm răng của bạn



## vietmom (25/6/18)

Dù cho có đánh răng 2 lần/ngày đầy đủ, nhưng nếu bạn vô tình để mắc phải những thói quen sau thì bảo sao mà hàm răng vẫn ngày càng xuống cấp.

*Nhai đá*
Hàm răng của chúng ta không phải một chiếc máy nghiền đá, do đó, nếu bạn cứ giữ thói quen nhai đá thường xuyên thì hàm răng sẽ dần bị bào mòn và tổn thương. Hậu quả là về sau, răng bạn sẽ bị mẻ dần và không còn lành lặn, gây mất thẩm mỹ.




​*Mở nắp chai bằng răng*
Một số người còn thường sử dụng răng để mở nắp chai, tuy nhiên, thói quen này cũng góp phần không nhỏ gây tổn hại hàm răng. Bởi hành động này sẽ làm răng mất cân đối, lung lay, suy yếu răng, sứt mẻ... thậm chí còn có thể làm gãy răng. Do đó, đừng tùy tiện sử dụng răng để nhai đá hay mở nắp chai vì đó đều là những hành động không tốt cho hàm răng của bạn




​*Ăn bắp rang bơ thường xuyên*
Món ăn vặt này chính là món khoái khẩu thường góp mặt trong những buổi xem phim. Thế nhưng, nó lại gây ra những ảnh hưởng không nhỏ cho hàm răng nếu bạn thường xuyên ăn chúng hàng ngày. Do bắp rang rất cứng và dễ bám lại ở những kẽ hở trên răng, từ đó khiến răng bị đau nhức, khó chịu, thậm chí còn có thể gây sâu răng và làm nứt răng mà chính bạn cũng không hề hay biết.




​*Ngậm kẹo*
Với những cô nàng đam mê đồ ngọt thì chắc chắn trong túi lúc nào cũng phải có vài viên kẹo. Tuy nhiên, thường xuyên ngậm kẹo lại là một thói quen đang âm thầm tàn phá hàm răng của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, những loại kẹo cao su có chứa đường cũng có thể làm mòn men răng nếu bạn thường xuyên nhai chúng. Vậy nên, hãy sửa đổi thói quen này ngay từ bây giờ để bảo vệ hàm răng chắc khỏe hơn nhé.

*Chải răng quá mạnh*
Việc chải răng mỗi ngày là một thói quen tốt cho sức khỏe răng miệng, nhưng chải răng quá mạnh lại không phải là thói quen tốt. Khi chải răng quá mạnh, bạn có thể làm kích thích nướu răng, làm răng nhạy cảm và dễ bị ăn mòn hơn, từ đó còn làm tăng nguy cơ sâu răng.

Thế nên, không chỉ chú trọng đến việc chải răng đúng cách (theo chiều dọc) mà nên chú ý tới cả việc vệ sinh răng miệng nhẹ nhàng, tránh đánh quá nhanh hay quá mạnh sẽ gây tổn thương răng.



​
_Nguồn: Prevention_​


----------

